# Mom made me a collar



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Bella w her new collar


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Oooh, lucky Bella!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

She's wearing her Stpatty's day outift and they don't match :wink:


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

That's real cute!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

That is really cute. I love the colors


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

That is so cute


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Adorable


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*collar*

i don't see a pic   

kisses nat


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't know Nat it's there :? It's just a collar I crocheted using brightly colored cotton yarn and her name in letter beads.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow, great colors, that's a very cute collar!


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

thats so pretty i wish i could make something like that


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

What an adorable collar!


----------

